# Mass scrap in orkut



## ajaybc (Jul 27, 2007)

Ever wanted to sent the same scrap to all ur friends in Orkut with just 1 click?Wanted a browser designed specially for orkut?
Then Orkut Cute is the software for u.Download it from :
*rapidshare.com/files/45300036/OrkutCute_setup.rar


----------



## slugger (Jul 27, 2007)

ajaybc said:
			
		

> Then Orkut Cute is the software for u.Download it from :
> *rapidshare.com/files/45300036/OrkutCute_setup.rar




looks like dis guy is only intrested in earning more rapidshare points, tending to  behave like a salesman

heres d *Softpedia link*

ive nothing wit u earning more points, but u must ensure dat members who wan 2 d/l d sw must b able 2 do it in d least possible time from d most reliable source and rapidshare does not fulfill dat criteria wen der r alt sources


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 27, 2007)

Already have Orkut Cute


----------



## vinodxx (Feb 24, 2008)

Do you have an english version of this software.
It is in Portugese.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2008)

No offense but this is THE most irritating thing invented for Orkut


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 24, 2008)

As if Orkut isn't the most irritating invention ever, in itself!


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 24, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> As if Orkut isn't the most irritating invention ever, in itself!


I don't agree. I have no techie frnds in and near my area (except the computer shop owner who calls me Engineer Sahab   ). I have made about 20 techie frnds on orkut. Orkut is a nice place for ppl like me.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh yes, you defined it very right! I have no more comments to help support my statement.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 24, 2008)

Orkut sucks.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 24, 2008)

Orkut is just a waste of time. a.k.a sucks


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 24, 2008)

i hope my frnds don't get this s/w from sumwhr..............Orkut sucks.....


----------



## slugger (Feb 24, 2008)

Guys!!

this thread wasn't started to express your opinion about Orkut

this thread was lyin inactive for the last *9 months* and noow suddenly people usin this thread to let their opinion about orkut known to the whole world

all of this started with our MOD's post 

*REPORTIN*


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 24, 2008)

kalpik said:


> No offense but this is THE most irritating thing invented for Orkut


+1
Moreover, people send scraps such as "How are you?". Thats just so impersonal. Better to not have such people in friend's list.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2008)

slugger said:


> Guys!!
> 
> this thread wasn't started to express your opinion about Orkut
> 
> ...


Lol! It started with vinodxx's post  Anyway, my bad for not noticing it. Locking this thread


----------

